# Surface 604 Issues



## Rlbrown (Jul 18, 2018)

Just purchased a Surface 604 Rook, that I am trying very hard to like. So far my experience​has been less than stellar. Bike had several issues in the manufacturing and quality control department. Headlight and tail light were wired incorrectly, but even more concerning, the bracket assembly was not the right size resulting in a front sprocket that is well out of alignment and unable to keep the chain from falling off. Response to these concerns from Surface 604 has been sporadic at best. Not sure if anyone checks emails on a regular basis. They finally told me this is a known issue (would have been nice to have just said that upfront). Not sure why they would continue to ship bikes with a known issue (not very customer oriented). My bike has now been in the local bike shop for over a week with no certainty on when it will be working correctly. Bike is a month old and has spent almost it's entirely life in the bike shop.​


----------



## pumpsmynads (May 12, 2017)

Reject it ASAP and get your money back. If you’re in uk this is easy to do and is within your rights of the Consumer Rights Act 2015 section 20.


----------

